# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  طريقة حذف حساب iCloud دون معرفة الرقم السري

## salinas

الخطوة الأولى * قم بالذهاب الى الاعدادت ومن ثم iCloud ومن ثم انقر على خانة "الحساب” في الاعلى*  * الخطوة الثانية* * سوف يظهر لك حساب الاي كلاود لديك اضغط على خانة "كلمة السر” وقم بحذف النقاط* *السوداء الموجودة مسبقاً لكلمة السر السابقة وادخل كلمة سر عشوائية* *ومن تم اختر "تم” من الزاوية وسوف تظهر رسالة بأن الرقم السري خطأ* *اختر موافق واختر إالغاء من الزاوية اليسار في الاعلى*  * الخطوة الثالثة*  *اضغط على "الحساب” مره اخرى ومن ثم اختر "الوصف”* *واحذف كلمة iCloud واكتب مكانها كلام عشوائي في الانجليزي* *او اجعلها فارغة ومن ثم اختر تم من الزاوية لا تختر الغاء بل تم.*  * الخطوة الرابعة*  *الأن سوف تلاحظ ان خيار "العثور على iPhone” متوقف تماماً وتستطيع*  *الان اختيار حذف الحساب من الاسفل وسوف يتم الغاء الحساب كلياً*        *وهذا رابط الفيديو يفسر العملية *     
]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي محمد

----------


## RCDiPhone

بارك الله فيك اخي محمد

----------


## vapyo_2005

شكرااااااااااااااا

----------


## abdjamel

بارك الله فيك اخي محمد

----------


## amchebek

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك...

----------


## حمودي العراقي

شكرا جزيلا اخي  :Smile:

----------

